# Error 1706 [Office 2010 ProPlus]



## Throwed (Dec 22, 2011)

"Microsoft Office Proffesional Plus 2010 encountered an error during setup.
Error 1706. Setup cannot find the required files. Check your connection to the network, or CD-ROM drive. For other potential solutions to this problem, see C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\Setup00001314\SETUP.CHM"

I have used the Fix it tool from Microsoft, uninstalled previous versions of office ,also manually removed, and i still get this error. Any help?

Running on Vista SP2


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

If you downloaded it, the download could be corrupt. Try downloading again if possible.


----------



## Throwed (Dec 22, 2011)

I downloaded it again and same thing occurred. I also borrowed someone elses Office 2010 CD and it just canceled mid installation due to an error.


----------



## Throwed (Dec 22, 2011)

Could the deletion of the MSOCACHE folder be a reason for this?


----------

